# Advice on rust please.



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a Mercedes Sprinter Motorhome conversion by a well known converter made in 2010. The area below the aperture cut out for the sliding door window is, I am sure is showing very small signs of rust bubbling. I have not approached the converter and would appreciate any advice. I would have expected the bare metal when cut to have been treated to prevent this or don't they bother. Do you think that I have any recourse with the converter after 5 years or is it down to me. I am the second owner of this vehicle and it has covered only 15K miles. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its poor for 5 years old, I cannot see anyone helping you with this cost, it will be down to you to put right unfortunately.


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes afraid there is no recourse to them.it is an opening wallet time.:crying:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Robbins33 said:


> I have a Mercedes Sprinter Motorhome conversion by a well known converter made in 2010. The area below the aperture cut out for the sliding door window is, I am sure is showing very small signs of rust bubbling. I have not approached the converter and would appreciate any advice. I would have expected the bare metal when cut to have been treated to prevent this or don't they bother. Do you think that I have any recourse with the converter after 5 years or is it down to me. I am the second owner of this vehicle and it has covered only 15K miles. Any advice would be appreciated.


Depending on the window type it could be an easy fix, post a picture of the window, they should have at least brushed some red lead onto the cut metal, I did it with any bare metal on mine, even holes for self tappers, converters are always trying to do things faster, so cut corners and things get left out.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Read the title and just KNEW it would be a Sprinter. I bought my 5 / 4 plate van when it was 3 years old and did my own conversion. First thing I noticed when I cut out holes for windows (using a nibbler) was that the paint layer was almost microscopic thickness. My pal at the local garage laughed "what did you expect - it's a Merc". 

Since then it's been a continuing battle with the dreaded rust worm. I've now capitulated and repainted the whole bottom couple of feet in Rustolium paint system (stonechip ightist).

If you have bubbles showing, odds on that there will be about double the size underneath of rusty metal. Sorry for the bad news but Sprinters' rustproofing is just about non existent. 

Good news is there's lots of good videos on how to cure rust on YouTube &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies. Did not expect this from a Merc - how wrong can you be. Will try and take a picture and post. Many thanks again to all. Alan


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Well, Westbay may have issues with his Sprinter, but our 2005 (55 plate) version is as rust free as the day it left the factory.

I guess it just comes down to luck really..........unless Autotrail are in the habit of re-painting all their chassis-cabs when they get them.

Admittedly, commercial vans do not seem to have as good a paint coat on them as family cars, but at least they now get painted all over. We used to have an old CIM Bedouin on a Bedford CF chassis. This chassis was supplied to CIM (who became Autohomes) in primer for them to paint - only they neglected to paint in the hidden areas (under wheelarches, in the engine bay etc.). The upshot was that the cab started to rust in under 3 years!!! By 10 years old, the motorhome was practically scrap. Be thankful that build quality has improved since 'the good old days'............


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I saw this quote from 2012 on a Sprinter Forum.----ive had 3 brand new sprinters from 2001 and every one of them had rust spots after just 6 months old
I had a 2012 Volkswagen Crafter van conversion for a few months and that was showing corrosion on the panels, something that I never saw on the Sevel built vans.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They do seem to suffer if you don't regularly check for stone chips & touch them in right away, otherwise they should be OK, surely they don't rust from within unless prep isn't done after cutting into the body work.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They do seem to suffer if you don't regularly check for stone chips & touch them in right away, otherwise they should be OK, surely they don't rust from within unless prep isn't done after cutting into the body work.


Agree. Non of my rust problems have been from within. It's all from small stone chips (really really small) that give the rust worm just the smallest opening to get going. After a summer of doing all the 10p piece circles along the bottom couple of feet I gave up and took it all back to bare metal and Rustolium'd it.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Mercs were notorious for rust spot thought they had sorted it out on there newer vans obviously not.

John


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

I spoke to IH Motorhomes ref this rust below the window of the sliding door, and unfortunately did not get any positive assistance to my problem. The replies were, depends how its been looked after sir, depends how its been driven sir, depends how its been looked after sir, sorry its out of warranty sir. I did ask that when the window apertures were cut, do you apply and protection to the bare metal to which the reply was yes of course we do sir and we have never come across this problem before. Bearing in mind, the vehicle is only 5 years old and covered only 15k miles I do feel a bit miffed, but now realise that I must sort the problem myself. Moral of the story is beware of IH motorhomes for rust around any of the window or service apertures before you buy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Robbins33 said:


> I spoke to IH Motorhomes ref this rust below the window of the sliding door, and unfortunately did not get any positive assistance to my problem. The replies were, depends how its been looked after sir, depends how its been driven sir, depends how its been looked after sir, sorry its out of warranty sir. I did ask that when the window apertures were cut, do you apply and protection to the bare metal to which the reply was yes of course we do sir and we have never come across this problem before. Bearing in mind, the vehicle is only 5 years old and covered only 15k miles I do feel a bit miffed, but now realise that I must sort the problem myself. Moral of the story is beware of IH motorhomes for rust around any of the window or service apertures before you buy.


Not surprised at that in the least


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

see loads of sprinters as i drive around , many are really bad for rust and not just in 1 specific place, compared to other marques they seem a lot worse.


----------

